# #JUBILÄUMSKÖDER - die Entwürfe sind da!



## spike999 (4. Dezember 2019)

Tolles Projekt


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Dezember 2019)

Moin Moin,
meine Idee wäre spontan-------------------den Effzett Blinker nachzubauen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> meine Idee wäre spontan-------------------den Effzett Blinker nachzubauen.



Aus Gummi, oder was?!! Innovativ wär's ja.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Dezember 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Aus Gummi, oder was?!! Innovativ wär's ja.


Jep aus Gummi!
Die Farbe wäre auch schon klar , der Drilling muss nur noch gesichert werden mit einem Draht durch den Gummiblinker.

einen Gewinner haben wir dann auch schon------ den nobbi


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. Dezember 2019)

Also, her mit der Zeichnung und den Erläuterungen!


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich kann leider nur Malen nach Zahlen ))))

aber hab schon einen Namen
ABBaG
A*ngler B*oard B*linker a*us G*ummi


----------



## Hennesee81 (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich wäre für irgendwas in einem Barschdekor.


----------



## Seele (4. Dezember 2019)

Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Ich wäre für irgendwas in einem Barschdekor.



Das kommt erst später.
Jetzt sollt ihr erst mal die Grundform des Köders bestimmen. Also Schaufelschwanz oder No/Low Action, bei Schaufelschwanz großer oder kleiner Teller, hochrückig, schmal, weiche oder harte Gummimischung, usw.
Aus diesen ganzen Vorschlägen wählen wir dann 3 aus die es in die Abstimmung schaffen. Gerne dürft ihr Skizzen von eurem Traumgummi posten, egal ob die gut oder schlecht sind, da braucht sich niemand zu schämen. Vielleicht bringt eure Skizze andere Boardies auf eine gute Idee. Stichwort Brainstorming.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich finde die Idee eines Jubiläums Köder gut, dass dies ausgerechnet ein schon wegen seines Materials,  schnell vergänglicher Gummi sein soll, blöd!
Ich sehe den schon verklebt, verfärbt in meiner Box rum gammeln?
Warum kein Wobbler, oder vielleicht was aus Blech wie schon vorgeschlagen?
Zu teuer, zu aufwändig, oder kann der D.I. kein Wobbler?
Aber ich denke, es wird wohl wie geplant beim Gummi bleiben, dann aber wenigstens zum 25ten einen Wobbler!

Jürgen


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. Dezember 2019)

Moin Jürgen - mit so einem Gummifisch kann fast jeder Raubfischangler was anfangen. Egal, ob in heimischen Gewässern, in Norwegen oder in einem anderen Reiseland. Egal, ob die Fische tief oder flach stehen. Wir wollen mit dem Köder möglichst viele Boardies erreichen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. Dezember 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich sehe den schon verklebt, verfärbt in meiner Box rum gammeln.



Köderboxen, in denen die Gummis nach Farben sortiert sind. Da vergammelt nix, da verfärbt nix. Bei mir sterben die Gummis eher den Hechttod ...


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Dezember 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Köderboxen, in denen die Gummis nach Farben sortiert sind.



Hab ich natürlich auch, nur vertragen sich die Gummis verschiedener Hersteller nicht immer so gut?


Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Bei mir sterben die Gummis eher den Hechttod ...



Der Idealfall!

Als Farbe schlage ich vor, das Ur-Anglerboard Grün, vielleicht noch mit einem schwarzen Rücken, gerne auch UV Aktiv.

Jürgen


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. Dezember 2019)

Sofern es nicht Spezial-Gummis sind wie z. B. die Moby Softbaits, vertragen sich die Gummis eigentlich untereinander. Sind überall ja die gleichen Weichmacher, etc. drin. 

Die Farbe fände ich schon mal gut. Jetzt geht's aber erstmal um die Formen. Ich bin echt gespannt, auf welche Ideen Ihr da kommt.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (4. Dezember 2019)

Echt ein spannedes Projekt bei dem alle Boardies ihr Wissen, ihre Erfahrungen und Vorlieben einbringen können. Brainstorming ist angesagt! Und das schöne, wir vom Team dürfen auch mitmachen. Ich bin auf Eure Ideen gespannt. Mein Vorschlag kommt auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich wäre für einen creaturebait


----------



## Timo.Keibel (4. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> creaturebait


 Na, dann Bleistift gespitzt und attacke! Bin gespannt auf den *"AB-Barsch-Krabbler"* ;-)


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Dezember 2019)

Hallo
Reichts auch wenn man einen entwirft.
1 oder 2.
Bin nicht so der Hechtprofi.
Und postet man den Entwurf einfach hier drunter?


----------



## Timo.Keibel (4. Dezember 2019)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Reichts auch wenn man einen entwirft.
> 1 oder 2.
> Bin nicht so der Hechtprofi.
> Und postet man den Entwurf einfach hier drunter?



Natürlich kannst Du und könnt Ihr anderen Boardies auch nur einen Entwurf posten. Schreibt einfach Barsch/Zander oder Hecht dazu!


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2019)

Ouh.... hier droht eindeutig die Neuerfindung des Rades. Da ich leider zeichnerisch vollkommen unbegabt bin, werde ich mich der Teilnahme enthalten. Denn meine Entwürfe in die Tat umzusetzen, würde für jeden Formenbauer den sicheren Wahnsinn bedeuten. Macht ihn einfach vorne so hinten wie hoch... und vielleicht den Schwanzteller, zumindest beim kleinen Modell etwas dezenter - sonst laufen sie am Chebu nicht so gut. Und gleich für Offsethaken vorbereiten wäre auch kein Fehler!


----------



## Hennesee81 (4. Dezember 2019)

Das wird spannend


----------



## rippi (4. Dezember 2019)

Leute, können wir uns darauf einigen, dass ihr alle keine Ideen einreicht, sondern sie alle an mich weiterreicht, damit der rippirappa-Shad bald in den Regalen liegt?


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. Dezember 2019)

@Andal: Du musst keine Zeichnung einreichen. Entweder Du beschreibst Deine Vorstellung oder Du kommentierst die anderen Zeichnungen. Je mehr Ideen wir kriegen, desto besser. 
Zur Sache: 
Wie soll der fürs Offsethaken vorbereitet werden? Und was meinst Du hinten so hoch wie vorne? Ein rechteckiger Köder???


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. Dezember 2019)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Und postet man den Entwurf einfach hier drunter?


Ja, einfach hier posten. Ein Entwurf reicht. Bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. Dezember 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> damit der rippirappa-Shad bald in den Regalen lieg


Da haben wir ja schon den ersten Namensvorschlag


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Dezember 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Da haben wir ja schon den ersten Namensvorschlag


Nö NÖ nö NÖ nich immer rippi

hab meinen doch ABBaG

A*ngler B*oard B*linker a*us G*ummi


----------



## Timo.Keibel (4. Dezember 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> ersten Namensvorschlag



Den zweiten Herr Baumann! Da wird mein 





Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> *"AB-Barsch-Krabbler"*


 völlig ignoriert


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> @Andal: Du musst keine Zeichnung einreichen. Entweder Du beschreibst Deine Vorstellung oder Du kommentierst die anderen Zeichnungen. Je mehr Ideen wir kriegen, desto besser.
> Zur Sache:
> Wie soll der fürs Offsethaken vorbereitet werden? Und was meinst Du hinten so hoch wie vorne? Ein rechteckiger Köder???


Ich stehe nun mal auf sehr schlanke Köderformen. Typ Brutfischen sind eben im Rhein enorm gefragt. Die am liebsten nur mit einem V-Tail, weil die am Chebu einfach am besten gehen - kein kippen u.s.w. - Da ist bezüglich der Formen schon mal eher weniger Spielraum, den man zeichnen, oder beschreiben müsste.

Offsettauglich bedeutet, dass sie idealerweise bereits vorgestochen sind und wenigstens einen geschlitzten Bauch haben. Super wäre dann natürlich, wenn sie auch über eine kleine Vertiefung zur Aufnahme der Hakenspitze verfügen würden. Dergestalt, am Offsethaken, am Chburashkaköpfchen, kann man sie auch an richtig hängerträchtigen Stellen fischen, ohne das jeder Wurf einen Abriss zur Folge hat. Das ist beste Barschmedizin!

Praktisch: So einen, aber mit einem echten V-Tail und dann halt in den Farben der Wahl.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab einen Hechtköder im Kopf. Versuche so schnell wie möglich einen Entwurf aufs Papier zu bringen...


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich hätte gern einen großen Hechtgummi, der sich bereits mit einem 5-g-Kopf quasi in Zeitlupe führen lässt und dabei Action macht - also etwas, das beim geringsten Zug schon anspringt und auch in der Absinkphase noch von selbst was veranstaltet, aber vergleichsweise (viel) mehr Druckwelle bringt als ein wie beschrieben führbarer Großtwister.

Idealerweise aus schwimmendem Material, damit der bei Verwendung eines Tip-Up-Heads immer schön den Hintern oben behält und nicht umfällt. 

Der Auftrieb sollte also so austariert sein, dass das Ding mit 5 g noch sinkt und dann möglichst aufrecht am Boden steht (vorausgesetzt natürlich, ein evtl. montierter Zweit-Stinger hinten wird nicht allzu monströs gewählt)

--> damit auch ein "leichtgewichtiger" Einsatz bei Unsauber-Grund und Wassertiefen bis max. 1,20 m noch sinnvoll möglich ist.

Mir auch wichtig: Ohne Rücken- und/oder Bauchschlitze - diese sind bei diversen Rigging-Varianten lästig, da dann die Haken nicht richtig halten, wenn man sie mittig auf dem Rücken platzieren bzw. am Bauch aufhängen will (Großköder mit Riesen-Gaff-Offsets machen IMO sowieso kaum Sinn)

--> wenn ich doch mal Schlitze will, schneide ich mir die gezielt konfiguriert selbst rein.

Das Teil kann auch sehr gerne möglichst große Augen der haltbaren (!!!!!!!) Art haben.

Die Idee mit AB-UV-Grün/schwarzer Rücken finde ich ebenfalls prima.

Ach ja: Keine spitz zulaufende/dünne Nase, damit man optional auch Shallow-Screws (die ja teil recht große Spiralen haben) vernünftig reingedreht bekommt.


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Dezember 2019)

Hallo
Hier mal mein1.Entwurf für nen Barsch/Zanderköder.
Dachte das man den ersten Teil härter,den zweiten weicher macht, geht sowas.?


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Dezember 2019)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ach ja: Keine spitz zulaufende/dünne Nase, damit man optional auch Shallow-Screws (die ja teil recht große Spiralen haben) vernünftig reingedreht bekommt.



Na ja, die Nase kannst du genau so abschneiden, wie du dir deine Schlitze auch selbst machen kannst!
Aber ansonsten kommt dein Vorschlag schon hin.
Eher jedenfalls meinem Profil entsprechend (Hecht und richtige Zander!), als das von Andal und Anderen propagierte Barsch-"Gezuzel"?

Jürgen


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Dezember 2019)

das ist doch ein Wattwurm auf Drogen )


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> ... als das von Andal und Anderen propagierte Barsch-"Gezuzzel"?


Die Größe habe nicht ich vorgegeben. Und im Schnitt dürfte das "Gezuzel" auch den gängigen Größen im Durchschnitt entsprechen. Es soll ja ein Barsch UND Zanderköder werden und eben kein reiner Großzandergummi für besondere Momente.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Dezember 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na ja, die Nase kannst du genau so abschneiden, wie du dir deine Schlitze auch selbst machen kannst!



Das kommt druff an, ob das Ding dann auch Augen hat bzw. wo diese sitzen - evtl. säbelt man die dann mit ab und muss dann wieder selbst welche ranbauen (wenn man die denn haben will).

Insofern fände ich es besser, wenn das Ding vorne ordentlich/genügend "Fleisch" hätte und zudem keine offene Realistic-Maulspalte etc. - auch eine solche kann je nach Rigging-Variante sehr lästig sein bzw. zum Absäbeln zwingen.

Eine gewisse "Front-Flachheit" finde ich persönlich einfach am universellsten. Da gibt es weder mit Jigs noch mit Screws Probleme.

Oder es wird eben beim Köder-Design von vorn herein eine "Absäbel-Zone" mit ausreichend nach hinten verlagerter Augenposition gezielt mit einberechnet - dann kommen auch die Spitznasen-Fans auf ihre Kosten.


----------



## buttweisser (4. Dezember 2019)

,


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Dezember 2019)

das geht! mit frolic


----------



## buttweisser (4. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## Seatrout (4. Dezember 2019)

Moin, ich hab mal 2 entworfen:

köder eins:
Groß, viel Volumen, steiler Schwanzteller, recht kräftige Gummimischung, oben schwarz, flanke hell, bauch rot 

köder zwei:
Mittelschlank, v tail, vor schwanz gerippt, mittelweich, oben motoroil unten klar/glitzer.

Das wären meine Favoriten


----------



## Seatrout (4. Dezember 2019)

Witzig wäre auch ein Schwanzwechsel mittels screw, von twister auf schaufel,oder v-tail.
Letztes drittel abschraubbar
Wäre innovativ, aber bestimmt nicht praktisch.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (5. Dezember 2019)

@Georg Baumann 
Die schwierigkeit ist dabei den Zahn der Zeit zu treffen damit die Leute solch einen Köder auch nehmen.
Wenn man jetzt einen Entwurf vorstellt in Form eines "Classic" Köders wird dieser mit sehr hoher wahrscheinlichkeit gleich durchs Raster fallen. Darum muss man sich sehr gut überlegen welche Form man hier vorstellt sonst hätte man von vornherein keine Chance.
Ich selber hätte da schon was im Kopf von der Form und Farbe her......mal sehen ob ichs aufs Papier bringe. (ist hald leider ne Classic-Form)


----------



## Seele (5. Dezember 2019)

@dawurzelsepp Immer her damit. Dann machst halt zwei Vorschläge auch kein Problem. Bei Brainstroming ist (fast) alles erlaubt.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (5. Dezember 2019)

*So funktioniert’s:*

1. Postet bis zum *22. Dezember* Eure Ideen für die beiden Gummifische (Vorgaben unten beachten) als Kommentar unter diesen Thread. Am besten ein *Foto *sowie eine *Beschreibung*, sodass wir uns ein Bild davon machen können. Wie soll die Gummimischung sein, wie soll der Köder laufen (Body-Shake, ausladende Aktion, etc.), soll er einen Schaufel- Keil- oder Sichelschwanz haben und warum? Lasst Eurer Kreativität freien Lauf!


Eine erst mal echt geniale Idee. Bin überzeugt, dass da so einige brauchbare Ideen kommen. 


2. Eine Jury aus den Mods, Redakteuren und Dietmar Isaiasch sucht aus den Vorschlägen drei Modelle raus. *Natürlich dürft Ihr gerne liken und kommentieren.* Das hilft der Jury bei der Auswahl weiter.

3. Anfang Januar stimmen wir auf dem ANGLERBOARD ab, denn es kann NUR EINEN geben Am 14. braucht Quantum für jedes Modell einen Vorschlag (natürlich gibt's für die Gewinner-Entwürfe einen kleinen Preis und - sobald die Köder da sind - auch die eine oder andere Packung 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Da liegt der Haase begraben. Quantum hoff auf das große Geschäft, Didi kommt gewiss auch nicht schlecht dabei weg und der eigentliche Ideengeber wird mit ein einem kleinen Preis und der ein oder anderen Packung abgespeist. Eine Umsatzbeteiligung muss her.  

4. Aus dem Gewinner baut Quantum die ersten *Prototypen*, die irgendwann im Frühjahr hier sein dürften

5. *Testphase:* Ein Team von ausgewählten Testern (wir rufen rechtzeitig dazu auf) fischt die Köder und reicht ggf. Verbesserungsvorschläge ein. Die Gummifische werden entsprechend angepasst.

6. Wir denken uns gemeinsam einen *Namen und die Farben* aus. Auch dazu informieren wir, sobald es soweit ist. Natürlich sollt Ihr dazu auch Vorschläge machen und abstimmen.



7. Der Verkauf erfolgt über den Fachhandel. Wenn alles klappt, sind die Köder im August/September im Laden erhältlich


Wäre schon geil, seinen eigenes selbst kreierten Köder im Regal liegen zu sehen. Nur wird dann ja wahrscheinlich, designt Dietmar Isaiasch darauf stehen. 

 
Oder wie hat sich das Quantum vorgestellt? 


*Größenvorgaben:* 

Bei den Ideen seid Ihr weitgehend frei. Auch die Länge der Gummifische könnt Ihr innerhalb eines Rahmens bestimmen. Hier geben wir aber ein gewisses Fenster vor. 30er Hechtflatschen sind zwar schön, richten sich allerdings nur an eine kleine Gruppe der Angler. Wir wollen aber, dass möglichst alle die Gummis an ihren Gewässern sinnvoll einsetzen können. Also bleibt bitte in folgendem Rahmen:

*Gummifisch I: *Größe *14 – 18* Zentimeter (Hecht/Wels)

*Gummifisch II:* Größe *6 – 9 *Zentimeter (Zander/Barsch)

Finde es vorab schon sehr schade, dass die doch bestimmt für viele, eigentlich ideale Zander-Ködergröße von 12cm nicht abgedeckt ist. 


*Name und Farben: *
Wie oben schon gesagt: Kommt alles später! Dazu machen wir dann separate Abstimmungen. Jetzt geht’s erst mal um die Formen und den Lauf der beiden Köder!


Fische seit zwei Jahren einen selbst modifizierten Köder recht erfolgreich. Und jetzt überlege ich. " Soll ich oder soll ich nicht?"


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin auch gleich soweit...


----------



## Bocinegro (5. Dezember 2019)

Ich finde die Idee der Kombination aus Schaufel Schwanz und Twister ja ganz nett. Kommt ja in Form des Butcher von Zeck in 2020 auf den Markt, wird sicher ne Hecht Fangmaschiene. Als ich davon hörte dachte ich aber an im ersten Moment an etwas anderes. Mal kurze Sizze:
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
ist jetzt kein echter Entwurf nur so meine Grundidee.


----------



## hanzz (5. Dezember 2019)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Finde es vorab schon sehr schade, dass die doch bestimmt für viele, eigentlich ideale Zander-Ködergröße von 12cm nicht abgedeckt ist


Ich hatte auch sofort die Größe von 11cm im Kopf. 
Wunder mich auch sehr. 
Aber mit 6-9 cm soll das wohl ein Barsch und Zander Köder werden. Wobei sich Barsche auch 10 - 12cm gut wegatmen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (5. Dezember 2019)

Eben ein Barsch, welcher sich auch Barsch nennen darf lächelt über 6-9cm.


----------



## Georg Baumann (5. Dezember 2019)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Finde es vorab schon sehr schade, dass die doch bestimmt für viele, eigentlich ideale Zander-Ködergröße von 12cm nicht abgedeckt ist.


#

Es soll ja ein Kombi-Köder für Barsch und Zander werden, da finde ich 12 Zentimeter schon recht groß. Wie sehen das denn die anderen? Wir können da durchaus noch was dran drehen. 



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Wäre schon geil, seinen eigenes selbst kreierten Köder im Regal liegen zu sehen. Nur wird dann ja wahrscheinlich, designt Dietmar Isaiasch darauf stehen.
> 
> 
> Oder wie hat sich das Quantum vorgestellt?



Didi unterstützt uns mit seiner Erfahrung, den Köder designt er nicht. Bei der Auswahl der Entwürfe sagt er z. B., was sich rein technisch umsetzen lässt und ggf. auch, was den Kostenrahmen sprengen würde. Oder wie man eine Idee so modifiziert, dass sie sich produzieren lässt, etc. 
Ich vermute, dass es letztlich ein Ergebnis wird, bei dem viele AB-User sich über Kommentare, etc. eingebracht haben. In dem Fall würde ich sowas draufschreiben wie: "Von der Anglerboard-Community entwickelt" oder so. 



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Fische seit zwei Jahren einen selbst modifizierten Köder recht erfolgreich. Und jetzt überlege ich. " Soll ich oder soll ich nicht?"



Ich bin gespannt! Würde mich freuen, wenn Du die Idee hier einbringst!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. Dezember 2019)

Sooo, hier meine beiden Vorschläge:

Zuerst die AB-Hechtschlange. Mit großen Twistern habe ich verdammt gute Erfahrungen beim Hechtfischen gemacht. Mit gefällt der an sich monotone Lauf und die prompte Reaktion bei langsamster Führung...





Und der AB-Stachelritter:
Klassischer Barschgummifisch mit flachem Bauchschlitz, weichem Gummi. Geflavourt und gesalzen.'
Körper zigarrenförmig mit leichtem spitzen Keil an der Bauchseite. Schwanzteller oval, auch unten zugespitzt und recht klein für hochfrequenten Lauf.


----------



## hanzz (5. Dezember 2019)

Barsch Köder 6-7cm oder als Zandergummi in 10-12cm
Blinky Ripple Bill






Edit:
Die Barschgröße kann bei Belieben ja hochgesetzt werden 8-10 cm.
Oder einfach zwei Ausführungen
Einen größeren für Zander und einen für Barsch.


----------



## Seele (5. Dezember 2019)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> *So funktioniert’s:*
> 
> 1. Postet bis zum *22. Dezember* Eure Ideen für die beiden Gummifische (Vorgaben unten beachten) als Kommentar unter diesen Thread. Am besten ein *Foto *sowie eine *Beschreibung*, sodass wir uns ein Bild davon machen können. Wie soll die Gummimischung sein, wie soll der Köder laufen (Body-Shake, ausladende Aktion, etc.), soll er einen Schaufel- Keil- oder Sichelschwanz haben und warum? Lasst Eurer Kreativität freien Lauf!
> 
> ...



Ich kann dich beruhigen, die Idee stammt ursprünglich nicht von Quantum und auch nicht von D.I.
AAABER, für so ein ambitioniertes Projekt - für die Boardies evtl. ganz einfach, aber so leicht ist das gar nicht alles unter einen Hut zu bringen - braucht es einfach einen starken Partner. Quantum hat in Sachen Entwicklung, Protoypen und Vertrieb natürlich die notwendigen Ressourcen um so ein Projekt durch zu ziehen, außerdem finanzieren sie auch gerne immer wieder Preise für euch. Seht es also als Win-Win Situation an und seit gerne bei diesem tollen Projekt dabei.


----------



## hanzz (5. Dezember 2019)

Zander 
Ripple V


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Dezember 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Barsch Köder 6-7cm oder als Zandergummi in 10-12cm
> Blinky Ripple Bill
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 333756
> ...


Das Teil geht bestimmt auch gut auf Forellen .
Gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (5. Dezember 2019)

Hier mal mein Classic Hecht–Waller Shad

Der Schwanz ist hierbei rund und relativ groß, durch die schräge Stellung soll er damit viel Druck aufbauen. Der Körper selber sollte dabei nach links und rechts kippen. Von der Farbe habe ich da an einen Pearl mit Glitzer und fluo hellgrünen Rücken gedacht wobei der Kopf in rot gehalten ist.
Die Gummimischung sollte zum einen weich aber auch robust sein um Hecht und Wallerzähne standzuhalten.







Besser kann ich’s leider nimmer zeichnen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (5. Dezember 2019)

Hier geht's ja schon gut los. Ehrlich gesagt überrascht es mich, dass No Action Köder so einen großen Zuspruch zu haben scheinen. Hätte gedacht, dass die meisten doch eher klassisch auf Action setzen. Man lernt halt nie aus ...


----------



## hanzz (5. Dezember 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Hier geht's ja schon gut los. Ehrlich gesagt überrascht es mich, dass No Action Köder so einen großen Zuspruch zu haben scheinen. Hätte gedacht, dass die meisten doch eher klassisch auf Action setzen. Man lernt halt nie aus ...


Grundeln machen auch nicht viel Action.
Oftmals schon erlebt, dass wenn Action nichts bringt, no action übern Grund gezuppelt noch n Fisch bringt. 
Als Vertikalköder und am CRig auch erfolgreich.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (6. Dezember 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Hier geht's ja schon gut los. Ehrlich gesagt überrascht es mich, dass No Action Köder so einen großen Zuspruch zu haben scheinen. Hätte gedacht, dass die meisten doch eher klassisch auf Action setzen. Man lernt halt nie aus ...


Diesen Gedanken hatte ich schon geäußert daher ja auch den Classic-Shad.
Schmale-schlanke Gummis sind momentan leider in Mode und die Hersteller setzen darauf auch verstärkt ihren Fokus.
Die Zeit auf die Rückbesinnung wird aber sicher auch wider kommen....hoffe ich zumindest und baue daher auf meinen Vorschlag 

Wieviele Vorschläge sind eig erlaubt?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (6. Dezember 2019)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Diesen Gedanken hatte ich schon geäußert daher ja auch den Classic-Shad.
> Schmale-schlanke Gummis sind momentan leider in Mode und die Hersteller setzen darauf auch verstärkt ihren Fokus.
> Die Zeit auf die Rückbesinnung wird aber sicher auch wider kommen....hoffe ich zumindest und baue daher auf meinen Vorschlag
> 
> Wieviele Vorschläge sind eig erlaubt?



Bitte nicht mehr als 25 pro Person!!! 
Ne ernsthaft - keine Begrenzung. Hau raus!


----------



## CaptainJoker (6. Dezember 2019)

Ähnliches habe ich schon in klein gesehen und mir sofort in einer größeren Version und mit ordentlichem Schwanz gewünscht.


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Dezember 2019)

Hallo
Ihr habt ja schon tolle Vorschläge gemacht.
Ich hab mal meinen Entwurf verfeinert. 




Maße sind wie im 1. Entwurf.


----------



## thor1988 (6. Dezember 2019)

Mein Zeichnerisches Talent muss ich direkt mal mit in den Raum werfen ^^  stell ich mir aber gut vor für Barsche bei 9cm und Für Hecht bei 14cm


----------



## Seele (6. Dezember 2019)

Ich fände ja gerade bei dem 6-9 cm einen Gummipopper sehr interessant. Wäre auch auf Forellen ideal.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (10. Dezember 2019)

Da sind ja schon ein paar coole Vorschläge eingetrudelt. 
Zum Ende der Woche haue ich dann mal meine beiden Vorschläge raus!


----------



## Timo.Keibel (11. Dezember 2019)

So nun haue ich mal meine beiden Vorschläge für die AB-Köder raus.

*Barsch/Zander*




Merkmale:
- großes Auge mit AB-Logo/Kürzel
- Rücken- und Bauchschlitz für Offset-Haken
- feiner Schaufelschwanz
- evtl. Lamellen über den ganzen Körper
- geflavourt Shrimp- oder Squid-Aroma

*Hecht*




Schöner klassischer Gummi





Schaufelteller umgedreht

Ansicht im Profil





Merkmale:
- großes Auge
- rolling action mit ausgeprägtem Spiel vom Schaufelteller


----------



## Timo.Keibel (13. Dezember 2019)

Wie schaut es hier aus? Hat etwa keiner mehr einen Vorschlag für Unsere AB-Gummis? Da gibt es sicherlich noch weitere gute Ideen ;-)


----------



## Seele (13. Dezember 2019)

Hier mal mein Vorschlag. Ziemlich grottig gezeichnet, aber man versteht es.
Soll ein Popper aus gummi werden.


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. Dezember 2019)

*10 Zentimeter sind ok! *
So Leute - das geht ja hier schon richtig gut ab! Freue mich sehr über die vielen tollen Ideen. Aber da geht bestimmt noch was ;-) Ich war diese Woche bei Quantum, um unter anderem nochmal über das Projekt zu sprechen. Einige von Euch fanden die Vorgabe von 6-9 Zentimeter ja etwas zu klein. TEchnisch ist es kein Problem, die größer zu machen. Allerdings soll es ja ein Köder sein, der für Zander und Barsch gleichermaßen funktioniert. Also sind 10 Zentimeter noch ok, aber größer wollen wir es dann nicht machen. Wäre ja auch schon wieder zu dicht am Hechtköder dran. 
Hier mal der Link zum kurzen Facebook-Video, das ich mit Didi gedreht habe (hoffe, es funktioniert)





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=810206699441618


----------



## rippi (15. Dezember 2019)

Es werden ja Maximallängen angegeben? Können wir annehmen, dass die Breite und Höhe der Gummifische der Länge entsprechen dürfen?


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Dezember 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Es werden ja Maximallängen angegeben? Können wir annehmen, dass die Breite und Höhe der Gummifische der Länge entsprechen dürfen?



Hi Rippi - Höhe und und Breite so, wie Du das für die Länge für richtig hälst. Längen sind - wie richtig gesagt - Maximallängen


----------



## rippi (16. Dezember 2019)

Und müssen beide Köder gleich aussehen?


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Dezember 2019)

Nein! Sonst wär's ja einer, nur in unterschiedlichen Größen  Freue mich auf Deine Ideen, bin schon gespannt!


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Dezember 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Vorschlag. Ziemlich grottig gezeichnet, aber man versteht es.
> Soll ein Popper aus gummi werden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334061



@Seele: Muss das zwingend ein Popper sein? Oder ginge evtl. auch ein Doppelschwanztwister? Die Idee mit den nach vorne gebogenen Twisterschwänzchen finde ich gut. Müsste man mal im Wasser sehen, ob's auch funktioniert.


----------



## Seele (16. Dezember 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> @Seele: Muss das zwingend ein Popper sein?



Ich weiß halt dass das fängt 
Außerdem ist das hier ja ein Brainstroming und es sollen dadurch Ideen entstehen, also muss es natürich kein Popper sein.


----------



## Andal (16. Dezember 2019)

Einen grad noch eben schwimmenden Gummi kann man ja trotzdem noch mit Blei fischen. Vorteil - der steht garantiert mit dem Schwanz nach oben am Grund.


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> meine Idee wäre spontan-------------------den Effzett Blinker nachzubauen.


rippi , Andal --fertig iser


----------



## BastE (18. Dezember 2019)

Gude,
Ich bin noch ziemlich neu hier und eigentlich über Instagram auf die Aktion aufmerksam geworden. Finde ich super!
Deswegen hier auch von mir mal zwei Entwürfe:
Die Idee für den Hechtgummi war eigentlich einen Doppelschwanztwister mit Shadschwänzen zu versehen, um noch mehr Alarm/Druckwellen zu machen.
Da hat sich dann das Bild des Tauchers irgendwie aufgedrängt.  ;-)
Für den Barsch/Zandergummi auf jeden Fall ein Gummifisch der sich gut faltet. Daher die " Bissspur" im Schwanzbereich. Den angeschlagenen Beutefisch also wörtlich genommen.  

Zeichnerisch auch ausbaufähig, aber ich hoffe es erschließt sich halbwegs....


----------



## Seele (19. Dezember 2019)

BastE schrieb:


> Zeichnerisch auch ausbaufähig, aber ich hoffe es erschließt sich halbwegs....



Passt doch, super, danke @BastE


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. Dezember 2019)

Gelöscht!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (19. Dezember 2019)

@Fischkopp 1961

Die Flügel erinnern mich an die Relax Wingshad, solch eine Kombi wäre ssicherlich sehr interessant.
Danke für den Vorschlag.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. Dezember 2019)

Gelöscht!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. Dezember 2019)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Fischkopp 1961
> 
> Die Flügel erinnern mich an die Relax Wingshad, solch eine Kombi wäre ssicherlich sehr interessant.
> Danke für den Vorschlag.




Ok, aber bei dem Wingshad ist der Hintergrund der Wings ein Anderer.
Die Wings sind locker angeordnet und sollen für eine zusätzliche Verwirbelung hinter dem Köder sorgen.
Bei anderer Anordnung, gestraften Wings, erzeugen dieses eben mehr Auftrieb und die damit "gewünschte", verzögerte Absinkphase.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. Dezember 2019)

Gelöscht!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. Dezember 2019)

Gelöscht!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. Dezember 2019)

Gelöscht!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. Dezember 2019)

Gelöscht!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. Dezember 2019)

Ich komme nochmal auf den Vorschlag mit den Wings zurück. 
Der Gummi wird sich durch die Wings unterschiedlich Fischen lassen. Die Idee Ansicht finde ich klasse und müsste auch im Stillwasser gut funktionieren nur im Fluß hat an andere Anforderungen. Große Flächen bieten viel Angriffsfläche in der Strömung und dadurch ein weites  verdriften. Diesen Aspekt sollten wir im Auge behalten.
Für welchen gewässertyp soll der AB Köder den sein, Fluß oder stillgewässer oder evtl Ostsee/Nordsee?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. Dezember 2019)

Gelöscht!


----------



## hanzz (26. Dezember 2019)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Aber besten Dank, dass Du nochmal darauf eingegangen bist.
> Denn nun sind 7 Tage vergangen und mein Post wurde ü30 mal angeklickt aber außer Dir hat sich keiner dazu geäußert.
> Somit denke ich, ist die Interesse für einen neu kreierten Köder von Boardies für Boardies leider eh nicht gerade groß.
> Dies sieht man ja eigentlich auch an der Gesamtzahl der Beiträge.
> Leider haben sich ja noch nicht mal mehr die Macher, welche die ganze Aktion hier angeleiert haben die letzte Woche darum gekümmert.


Seltsame Schlussfolgerung. 

Und auch die Jungs und Mädels vom AB haben Weihnachten und Familie.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. Dezember 2019)

Genau,
deshalb schrieb ich: Es war so kurz vor Weihnachten aber wohl auch die denkbar schlechteste Zeit für so ein Vorhaben. 

Weil, dann eben *ALLE* Anderes und auch Wichtigeres zu tun haben.


----------



## hanzz (26. Dezember 2019)

Ist ja noch was Zeit. Dass sich zu allen Vorschlägen am Ende nochmal geäußert wird fände ich auch sehr gut.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. Dezember 2019)

Ja, alles im Lot, wird ganz gewiss noch geschehen


----------



## dawurzelsepp (26. Dezember 2019)

@Fischkopp 1961 
Mit deinen Argumenten hast du natürlich recht was die Strömung angeht. Wenn man flußab fischt und den Köder einleiert stabilisieren die Wings zusätzlich. Auch die Variante mit dem „Blinker“ unten dran fand ich nicht schlecht. Wenn man unten eine reflexfolie einarbeiten würde hätte das auch was neues.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (3. Januar 2020)

Es ist Anfang Januar und man hört und sieht nix wie es jetzt weitergeht. Bis zum 14. soll die Abstimmung gehen, das ist sehr sportlich gesehen. Find es etwas traurig das sich User Gedanken machen und dann nichts passiert.
Wie @Fischkopp 1961 schon schrieb ist es wohl nicht gerade der beste Zeitpunkt um sowas schnell durchzuziehen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (3. Januar 2020)

Hi - ich warte auf die Rückmeldung von Dietmar. Die Abstimmung geht heute oder Morgen online. Ja, der Zeitpunkt ist in der Tat nicht optimal. Als die Idee geboren wurde, standen wir vor der Frage, ob wir es dieses Jahr umsetzen oder noch ein ganzes Jahr warten. Dann wäre das Jubiläum aber vorbei gewesen. Wir haben uns daher für die spontane Nummer entschieden und Ihr habt ja super Ideen eingebracht.

LG, Georg


----------



## hanzz (4. Januar 2020)

Moin. Und gab's schon eine Rückmeldung?


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. Januar 2020)

Sitze gerade dran - wir haben gestern und heute alle viel telefoniert und die Köpfe rauchen lassen. Bin gerade dabei, die Sachen einzustellen. Richtig geil geworden, finde ich


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. Januar 2020)

Die erste Abstimmung ist online: https://www.anglerboard.de/ams/jetzt-abstimmen-anglerboard-hechtgummi.32/

Barsch/Zander folgt


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Januar 2020)

So, die Abstimmungen sind gelaufen. Das Rennen haben der Barschköder MIT Schaufelschwanz sowie der Hechtgummi mit den Bissspuren gemacht. Bei dem war's ziemlich knapp. Sobald die ersten Zeichnungen aus dem Werk da sind, melde ich mich


----------



## JasonP (17. Januar 2020)

Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. Januar 2020)

SCHUPPENMUSTER ODER ANDERE TUNINGMASSNAHMEN? Die ersten Entwürfe sind da. Didi hat alle Varianten am Computer zeichnen lassen. Sehen doch schon mal geil aus, oder?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2548248415304001


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. Januar 2020)

Ich glaube nicht an Schuppenmuster und sowas. Das sieht vielleicht cool aus, bringt aber nicht einen einzigen Biss mehr. Meine Meinung.


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Januar 2020)

Ich auch nicht. Ich angele sowieso fast nur in Trübsuppe mit (größtenteils) Sichtweite unter 50 cm (eher unter 30 cm), da bringt irgendwelches super detaillierte Realbait-Design überhaupt keine Biss-Steigerung (da praktisch null sichtbar).

Wohl aber "undurchsichtige" Designs mit deutlich abgesetzten Kontrasten zwischen Rücken und Bauch - plus Druckwelle auch auf langsamem Tempo. Große Sichtweiten in Hechtgewässern gibt's bei mir in ultraweitem Umkreis so gut wie gar nicht (auch nicht im Winter).

Prinzipiell kann da von mir aus gerne Schuppenmuster etc. dran sein, sofern das keinen höllischen Aufpreis bedeutet. Für mich persönlich ist so ein Feature aber ohnehin keinerlei Kaufargument - für mich zählt in erster Linie eine situativ passende Kombination aus Ködergröße, Laufverhalten und -tempo.

Sowie möglichst direktes Ansprechverhalten auf verschiedene Führungsstile bzw. Kontroll-Impulse. Lahmarschig Reagierendes trotz optimierten Setups kann ich nicht brauchen - das Ding muss im Rahmen seiner individuellen Charakteristik (vorab natürlich immer möglichst genau zu analysieren, sonst wird das nix) exakt und direkt das machen, was ich ihm beliebig "befehle"

--> also auch im Stillwasser mit wenig Gewicht sofort "anspringen" bzw. "gut am Gas hängen" und nicht erst bei intensiver Prügel-Bedienung, hohem Tempo, viel Kopfgewicht und/oder Strömung was machen. Andernfalls isses Essig mit kreativer Ködersteuerung.

Erst danach kommt irgendwelche Optik. Deutliche interne Farbkontraste erachte ich aber an meinen Gewässern wie gesagt schon als sehr sinnvoll. Das war's bei mir aber auch schon fast in visueller Hinsicht.


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. Januar 2020)

@PirschHirsch Viele vertreten die These, dass Schuppenmuster, etc. für Mikro-Verwirbelungen sorgen und so die Sinnesorgane der Räuber zusätzlich ansprechen. Da geht's also weniger um Optik als um Mini-Druckwellen, die übers Seitenlinienorgan empfangen werden. Kann ja richtig sein, beweisen wird's keiner so schnell können. Das Gegenteil kann ich aber auch nicht belegen. Wohl wie so oft Glaubenssache ...


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Viele vertreten die These, dass Schuppenmuster, etc. für Mikro-Verwirbelungen sorgen und so die Sinnesorgane der Räuber zusätzlich ansprechen.



Halte ich persönlich für Voodoo. Da sind andere Aspekte IMO weitaus wichtiger - insbesondere, einen bislang unbekannten Köder erstmal individuell bzw. analytisch zu "verstehen", um "Do & Don't" im jeweiligen Einzelfall herauszuarbeiten bzw. die Parameter für sinnvolle/optimale Bedienung inkl. Modifizierungs-Möglichkeiten festzulegen. Man kann führungstechnisch nur alles aus einem Köder rausholen, wenn man ihn ganz genau kennt. Andernfalls bleiben evtl. große Potenziale ungenutzt.

Aber jeder, wie er mag.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> dass Schuppenmuster, etc. für Mikro-Verwirbelungen sorgen und so die Sinnesorgane der Räuber zusätzlich ansprechen. Da geht's also weniger um Optik als um Mini-Druckwellen, die übers Seitenlinienorgan empfangen werden.



Seltsamerweise ist das Schuppenkleid des lebenden Fischs, also der ultimative Realbait, mit Schleim bedeckt.
Der Sinn dabei ist es wohl genau diese Mikroverwirbelungen zu minimieren, oder auch ganz auszuschließen, um ein optimales Strömungsverhalten zu erreichen.
Durch den Schleim werden nämlich die Oberflächen, besonders an den Kanten und Übergängen der Schuppen, geglättet.
Ausnahme, bei Hai und Rochen wo dieses optimierte Strömungsverhalten durch besonders geformte Schuppen erzeugt wird und diese Fischarten auch entsprechend keinen Körperschleim haben.
Ein Gummifisch mit Schuppenstruktur kann also dem Räuber nur ein anormales Bild mit diesen Mikroverwirbelungen senden, woraus dieser etwa auf eine krankhafte Veränderung schließt? 

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Januar 2020)

Vielleicht erfindet ja jemand mal Einsteck-Patronen mit natürlichem Rotaugen-/Grundel-/etc.-Darmgas, die dann bei jedem Jigkopf-Aufschlag stückweise ne ichthyologische Furzspur hinterm Köder herwabern lassen.

Im Swimbait-Leier-Betrieb muss das Ventil dann mangels Impact-Trigger auf Dauer-On gestellt werden (dabei halt die Fassungskapazität bzw. Maximal-Release-Dauer im Hinterkopf behalten). Zuviel Druck darf die Patrone aber nicht erzeugen - sonst sieht das am Leinenende dann aus wie ein unterseeischer ICBM-Start vom Atom-U-Boot, wenn das Teil schlagartig die Oberfläche durchbricht.


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. Januar 2020)

@Taxidermist Die Anhänger der Verwirbelungsthese würden jetzt wahrscheinlich sagen, dass z.B. angeschlagene, verletzte Fische keine intakte Schleimschicht mehr haben.  Riffeln auf dem Gummi also einen kranken, leicht zu erbeutenden Fisch imitieren.


----------



## spike999 (19. Januar 2020)

Den Skorpion an nem jigkopf zu fischen schließt die Körperform ja fast aus...
Sonst sehen die echt gut aus


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. Januar 2020)

spike999 schrieb:


> Den Skorpion an nem jigkopf zu fischen schließt die Körperform ja fast aus...
> Sonst sehen die echt gut aus



Geht schon. Aber der Köder ist eher nicht zum Jiggen gedacht, sondern zum Durchkurbeln. Da ist die Shallow-Screw tatsächlich besser geeignet.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (20. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 336212



Mir gefallen die ersten Entwürfe auch schon richtig gut! Vorab: Bei beiden Gummis würde ich die Augen minimal größer gestalten.
Dennoch bin ich besonders vom Hechtköder mit Bissspuren positiv überrascht und bin sehr gespannt auf die ersten Musterköder.

Beim Barsch/Zandergummi fände ich eine Rippung über den ganzen Köder - nicht so ausgeprägt wie am Schwanzstiel - cool. Ob es einen Unterschied macht, möchte ich nicht beurteilen, wäre aber ein charakterisierendes Merkmal = hoher Wiedererkennungswert.


----------



## BastE (20. Januar 2020)

Das sieht doch schon richtig gut aus! 
Evtl. könnte man die Bissspuren im "Bitemark" optisch etwas absetzten, zum bsp in rot. Da hätte der Hecht noch zusätzliche Trackpoints. Und da die Haken dort ja sitzen würde das passen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (20. Januar 2020)

BastE schrieb:


> Das sieht doch schon richtig gut aus!
> Evtl. könnte man die Bissspuren im "Bitemark" optisch etwas absetzten, zum bsp in rot. Da hätte der Hecht noch zusätzliche Trackpoints. Und da die Haken dort ja sitzen würde das passen.


Du meinst, eine Art roten Rand?


----------



## Seele (20. Januar 2020)

Ich würde die Zähne nicht so fein machen. Eher gröber, ich denke dann erkenn man es auch besser.


----------



## raubfischfreund.de (21. Januar 2020)

Finde ich toll das Projekt von Anglerboard!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. Januar 2020)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn die Shads eine Schleimschicht getränkt mit diversen Duftnoten bekämen? 

Ne aber mal eine ernste Frage: Warum stehen so viele dem Shad mit den Bissspuren dermaßen erwartungsvoll gegenüber? 
Meint Ihr der Hecht denkt, oh da hat schon mal jemand daran geknappert, da mach ich mal weiter. Klar sieht so ein Teil in unseren Augen erst mal cool aus aber der Raubfisch wird dies so gewiss nicht wahrnehmen. Für ihn wird sich ein angeschlagenes Fischchen mit Sicherheit durch andere Eigenschaften outen. (1.Laufverhalten  2. ggf. noch eine Verfärbung) So eine Bissspur könnte man, wenn gewünscht doch auch optisch aufbringen. Ist vielleicht sogar einfacher umzusetzen, als den Sahd so zu gießen und hatte zumindest den Vorteil, dass ein größerer optischer Reitz davon ausgeht als am fehlenden Stück ggf. nur einen Wundrand aufzuzeigen.


----------



## Seele (21. Januar 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ne aber mal eine ernste Frage: Warum stehen so viele dem Shad mit den Bissspuren dermaßen erwartungsvoll gegenüber?



Reine Optiksache. Mir machts Spaß mit hübschen Ködern zu fischen, auch wenn die Bissspur kein Fisch mehr bringt.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. Januar 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Reine Optiksache. Mir machts Spaß mit hübschen Ködern zu fischen, auch wenn die Bissspur kein Fisch mehr bringt.



Reine Optiksache, dass lass ich gelten. 
Deshalb schrieb ich ja auch: Klar sieht so ein Teil in unseren Augen erst mal cool aus...
Denke aber, dass die Abstimmung bezüglich des  Köders genau der Bissspuren  wegen und der Erwartungen dadurch so gelaufen ist.


----------



## Seele (21. Januar 2020)

Joa passt doch. 95% aller Köder werden nach Optik gekauft, denn die meisten wissen z.B. nicht wie sich eine Tauchschaufel auf einen Wobbler verhält. Flacher Winkel=Tiefläufer, Steiler Winkel=Flachläufer, dass es da aber noch viel mehr gibt, wie breite, schmal, lang, kurz, abgerundet, eher eckig usw. wissen die meisten nicht. Natürlich beeinflusst das dass Laufverhalten. 
Beim Gufi ist es oft das Selbe, anhand der Schaufelform und des Körpers kann man erahnen wie das Laufverhalten sein wird, aber da wird auch mehr nach optischen ersten Eindruck gekauft und natürlich was der Influencer letzte Woche auf Instagram erzählt hat.


----------



## BastE (21. Januar 2020)

Ich denke das ein Köder der einem selbst gefällt, auch gern gefischt wird und dann dementsprechend auch Fisch bringt.
In dem Fall der Bissspuren kann ich mir aber durchaus auch einen Effekt für das Laufverhalten vorstellen. Gerade die Bissspur im Schwanzbereich hat ja vermutlich schon Einfluss auf den Schwanz und Teller.
Generell machen es ja manchmal nur Kleinigkeiten aus. Und wenn sich der Lauf und die Silhouette so etwas von anderen Ködern anhebt ist das bestimmt von Vorteil.
Wahrscheinlich könnte man das auch technisch anderes erreichen aber wenn man es mit einer coolen Optik kombinieren kann, warum nicht.


----------



## Georg Baumann (21. Januar 2020)

Ich seh's genau wie @BastE : Das Auge fischt halt mit. Und kleine Veränderungen können tatsächlich an überfischten Gewässern die Attacke auslösen. Ich bin wirklich sehr, sehr gespannt, wie sich der Köder in der Testphase macht. Wie wirkt sich der abgeflachte Bauch aus, läuft der Köder trotz Bisspur sauber und eiert nicht? Natürlich haben das die Köderbau-Experten im Vorfeld bedacht, aber die Wahrheit liegt nicht am Reißbrett, sondern im Wasser. Der Köder muss nass sein und ein Spiel hat - äh, das war was anderes, aber Ihr wisst, was ich sagen will


----------

